# Speedy's Taxidermy



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we own a Taxidermy shop in Vero Beach Fl and specialize in every kind of mount possible. We also do hydrographing(camo dipping, wood grain, carbon fiber etc) We ship internationally and nationwide, pm me for a qoute or call 772 473 6564


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

So your niche is to specialize in everything?


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Good to know thanks


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

Great People to Deal With and do AWESOME work !


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

Jogr, we are in florida so we see it all and are great at everything, and thanks for the compliment


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

HEAVYWEIGHT said:


> Jogr, we are in florida so we see it all and are great at everything, and thanks for the compliment


I wish I was great at everything. What are your secrets?


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

haha, im sure you are good at alot of things man, we just see all kinds of animals from alligators to fish to deer and everywhere in between


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm just saying, it's not very often someone watches some WASCO videos, and three years later they are "great at everything". I've been at this a long time, and I'm not sure I'm great at anything yet. You are very lucky.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> I'm just saying, it's not very often someone watches some WASCO videos, and three years later they are "great at everything". I've been at this a long time, and I'm not sure I'm great at anything yet. You are very lucky.


Don't worry, Cole.....a few more videos and a 12-pack, and you, too, will be great at everything. :darkbeer:


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

MOC said:


> Don't worry, Cole.....a few more videos and a 12-pack, and you, too, will be great at everything. :darkbeer:


I don't know, but it sounds like it's at least worth a try. :beer:


----------

